# I had stopped obsessing about covers, and then ........



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

I had stopped obsessing about covers, and then Rusty came along with news about the Piel Frama cover. Oh no -- it's Spanish -- it's gorgeous. It comes in Black and also in Tan (a sort of caramel color that could be British Tan or Saddle). It's also available for the K2: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_e?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=piel+frama+kindle+2&x=18&y=17


Of course I had to search to see if there were any more new covers. (It's been a whole week since the last time I looked.) Yes! A new one from Octo. Suede! Italian! Amazon hinge! And if that were not enough, it has design details that set it apart from other covers -- plus it's guy-friendly. http://www.amazon.com/OCTO-Vintage-Leather-Amazon-Kindle/dp/B001U3TQ3S/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1243010575&sr=8-8/

So, I'm off the wagon and obsessing again.

(I came back to fix the link.)


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I saw the octo vintage cover as well. Looks really nice. Although I would worry about the strings getting in the way when folding back. Also m-edge has added some more colors to there GO line on amazon website.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Ooohhh...I love the Octo cover you posted.  I hadn't seen it yet...love, love, love it...thanks for posting!


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I realy like both of those, but I'd probably remove the strings on the octo one. I really like the hinge system. That is why I've stuck with the Amazon cover, though wouldn't mind an upgrade.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

wow, really like the octo


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree, the Octo has a solid design and a really great aesthetic. I seem to keep collecting and collecting; probably hurting my wallet quite a bit.


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

*I love the Piel Frama case; I think I'll watch to see if it comes out in a red. (To me, red looks great with the white K2 casing.) *


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

That suede Octo is gorgeous!  Not fond of the leather ties as a closure, but there might be a way to work around that.  Who's going to be the first to order it?


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

I love that it uses the hinge, but it's lined with microfiber, which wears out and looks grungy over time. For that price range the new cole haans have the hinge but they are lined with goat suede.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Marine Mom said:


> I love that it uses the hinge, but it's lined with microfiber, which wears out and looks grungy over time. For that price range the new cole haans have the hinge but they are lined with goat suede.


I have had good luck with microfiber, but then good or bad luck depends on the quality of the fiber used in the fabric rather than the fiber type. I have read that the gray M-edge lining gets grungy, but haven't heard similar comments about Bobarra's microfiber lining.

It seems to me that the Octo microfiber wouldn't be an issue since none of it is in the area that would be touched. When the cover is folded back a person's hand would be in contact with suede.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Love the look of that case!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I can see what all the fuss is about. Good stuff


----------



## Rusty (Oct 29, 2008)

Got the Piel Frama the other day and just love the case. Does all I needed a case to do. The design and quality is perfect.

Rusty


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I think the vintage octo looks real nice. It's actually Italian leather and not suede at all. Nice. The noreve vintage is a suede material and this one is leather. Personally I am not overly fond of suede so this is tempting because i love the vintage look.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, oh, oh. No. No. No. But I do kinda like that Octo. But seriously do I need another $80 cover?? A new friend here on the boards is making me a fabric cover to slip over my Amazon cover, and I do have my Oberon. So really, I do not need it. But contemplation has set in, and the seed of thought is planted.

Let's see how many times I come back to visit this thread.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Visit number 2, and so soon already!!

But, I thought, hmmm, if I dislike my Oberon, I could sell it here. Then that would justify my getting the new Octo.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I love the Octo cover. I wish it came in another besides brown.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

egh34 said:


> Oh, oh, oh. No. No. No. But I do kinda like that Octo. But seriously do I need another $80 cover?? A new friend here on the boards is making me a fabric cover to slip over my Amazon cover, and I do have my Oberon. So really, I do not need it. But contemplation has set in, and the seed of thought is planted.
> 
> Let's see how many times I come back to visit this thread.


I wish I could find someone to make me a fabric cover to slip over the Amazon cover.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> I think the vintage octo looks real nice. It's actually Italian leather and not suede at all. Nice. The noreve vintage is a suede material and this one is leather. Personally I am not overly fond of suede so this is tempting because i love the vintage look.


Yes, the description says leather -- but suede is leather, is it not? Look at the close-up. If that isn't suede I'll eat it.










I'm having a problem with the photo, so here is the link:


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Anne said:


> I wish I could find someone to make me a fabric cover to slip over the Amazon cover.


Look in Kindle accessories under "Tutorial: Sew a cloth cover for the Amazon K2 cover (with photos)". I mentioned that I was horrible at cutting and sewing, and she generously asked if I would like her to make one. We agreed on a price, and i believe she is currently sewing. If you like her design, good ahead and ask, couldn't hurt!!

And in case anyone is keeping count, this is my 3rd visit, and I have decided to sell my Oberon, since it just isn't making my heart go pitter pat!! So, I will start a new thread in Buy/Trade/Barter!

Might just have to get that Octo!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

egh34 said:


> Look in Kindle accessories under "Tutorial: Sew a cloth cover for the Amazon K2 cover (with photos)". I mentioned that I was horrible at cutting and sewing, and she generously asked if I would like her to make one. We agreed on a price, and i believe she is currently sewing. If you like her design, good ahead and ask, couldn't hurt!!
> 
> And in case anyone is keeping count, this is my 3rd visit, and I have decided to sell my Oberon, since it just isn't making my heart go pitter pat!! So, I will start a new thread in Buy/Trade/Barter!
> 
> Might just have to get that Octo!!


Thanks I cannot sew either. Maybe she will sew one for me if I ask. I will try and see what happens.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

LibbyD said:


> Yes, the description says leather -- but suede is leather, is it not? Look at the close-up. If that isn't suede I'll eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it depends what you are refering too. The inside is not suede. It states that it is light brown microfiber. On the outside the strap is suede as is the wrap around on the spine but no I don't believe that is suede. I think its a vintage looking smooth to slightly pebbled leather. I like the look of this case but for this price decided I didn't want a cover that I would have to cut the straps off since I would find it annoying. I have bought and sold a few cases that didn't work for me but I really like the cole haan covers now since they updated the designs with hinges so I decided to get one of these



wanted something more luxurious than the amazon cover I have and love the color leather and how soft it is.


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

The Octo vintage cover was being discussed over on the amazon boards and someone wrote this review:
http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&asin=B00154JDAI&cdThread=Tx2N5YH5UK51XBX

Thought some of you might be interested...


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I actually started that thread and then forgot about it! I actually just bought and received the cole haan grain cover in saddle brown w/ hinges and love it. Had bought the smooth leather one and loved that as well but I think I saw the grain cover was also upgraded with hinges and really wanted it because of the color and softness of the case.

For anyone interested the cole haan pebble grain cover is soft but still sturdy. It folds back flat just fine with giving a little ledge which I like . Very plush and feels very comfortable in the hands. I had this case originally with the elastic corner straps but it had problems with the pocket not being flush with the case and the case not folding back very well. All the issues have been addressed with the new model. Gives you a bomber jacket look and feel without looking too vintage. 

Glad I decided against the Octo one. I was looking for something more plush than the amazon case. I find the amazon case hard to hold for long periods because I have no where to rest my hand on a ledge and also I thinks its too thin which makes it uncomfortable to hold. The cole haan cover is just right. Plush enough to be comfortable but not bulky at all. It's also 7.6 ounces for anyone interested but in some ways because of the way I can hold it, feels lighter in my hands than the amazon case.


----------

